# Lab Sound Effects



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I might have something for you. Check out this:

http://www.4shared.com/audio/xV36HszD/madlab.html


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's a collection of sounds i have for mad laboratory - http://www.4shared.com/file/gRD4lWc7/Electric-elect_chair-Labratory.html
And http://www.4shared.com/audio/y6kkkSb9/Electricution__male_screaming.html


----------



## hydehaunt (Sep 2, 2007)

THANK YOU!!! These will work great, everyone here is so cool and helpful, the best!! Happy Haunting, HH


----------

